# How do you get back on track?



## French818 (Mar 8, 2013)

I recently had a cancelled ivf cycle due to a poor response, and I just can't seem to get my mind back on track, and look towards starting another cycle. We are due to start again in a month and a bit and I've just lost all my motivation  

I had lost a bit of weight to help with the whole ivf process, which I seem to have piled back on already. I seem to be comfort eating constantly! And I can't stop! 

I have a bmi of 33/34 and I feel like the cycle failing was all my fault (which in all reality i know isnt true) But I can't afford to gain more weight.

How do you guys get back on track after disappointments? Or does everyone feel like this?


----------



## Summer13 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi, didn't want to read and run. I think everyone feels the same - at least i do. I've had a lot of treatment now - or so it seems, and desperately want to feel that motivation to carry on, but i just don't feel it this time. It's a pain because in the past i've always had a strong feeling about what to do next, but this time i've no idea what would be the best thing to do. I'm probably not helping - sorry!! I guess i what i'm trying to say is that it's perfectly normal and rational to feel the way you do, and it probably won't last. Try and focus on your prize at the end of it! xxxx


----------



## Lucy708 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi, I've had 2 failed IVF cycles and 2 cancelled frozen transfers. After each disappointment l feel very down for a few weeks and almost hibernate - only going out for work and necessaries. But l slowly come round and get a bit stronger each day. I try to be very selfish during these times and look after myself and my husband as best l can. We always talk about it maybe the time to stop it all, but it passes. I hope you are ok and start to feel a bit brighter soon. X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

french stop comfort eating! you can do it!

you're eating to make yourself feel better because you feel guilty for eating....it's just a circle! just believe you can stop and you will. it wasn't your fault the cycle was cancelled and it could be completely different next time you try. worrying is just like staying indoors your whole life because 'last time i went out it rained'. You don't know what new exciting adventure lies around the corner so get up and get ready for it! you can get back on track today! just take one day at a time and they will all add up. 

good luck with your journey to your family x


----------

